# A diet to lose 3-4lb in 3 days??



## africaqueen

Is there one?! lol.

I am not wanting any comments about how fad diets are bad for you etc as i am well aware they are not a long term plan:winkwink:
I have lost over 3 stones on slimming world and im very happy with that, but i still have 10lb to lose to get my BMI to what it needs to be for IVF and i need to lose that in 2wks as that is when our appt is. So need a "diet" plan that lasts 3 days and loses me around 3-4lb before my appt, then im straight back on SW. Just need a quick fix to shed the last few lbs fast and wondered if anyone had any ideas? Please dont say, dont eat! lol. I could not go without food but i could follow a very strict 3 day plan if it brings the results i need :thumbup:

Thanks xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

All im going say, if lose lb you w!nt go back on sw. Could put more back on.

Ive found low carb, high protein, good diet. Iv easily lost 3lb in 3 days, then slowly up the carbs found no weight gains. Drink plenty green tea, up your exercise abd water.

Hope thats bit help for you


----------



## v2007

I know the Cambridge Diet is quick. 

V xxx


----------



## cw_249

A couple of years ago i did Cambridge diet for 5 days and lost 10lbs, it stayed off for a good week before i put it back on and more though!
I stopped it though because i couldn't handle the headache any longer, even though i was told it would go after a few more days. It does produce very fast results though and other than the headache isn't any where near as difficult as i thought it would be, even if only for a few days x


----------



## louisiana

how about a juice diet?


----------



## ames_x

Hey hun, have you ever done a fish week on SW? Apparently amazing results, try it :) x


----------



## africaqueen

ames_x said:


> Hey hun, have you ever done a fish week on SW? Apparently amazing results, try it :) x

No i have never tried a fish wk? what do u eat for best results on sw?xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Can't help with diet but wanted to wish you good luck xx


----------



## Trying4ababy

I went on the cabbage soup diet for a week and lost 10 pounds and have kept it off.

I'm back to my pre-pregnancy weight:happydance:


----------



## puppymom

I don't know how much you have to lose in total, or how much exercise you already do. But, if you have quite a bit to lose, 3 lbs for 3-4 days shouldn't be too hard if you're willing to work hard! 

Avoid salt if possible, drink a lot of water, and exercise a lot (i.e. cardio that gets your heart rate up). If I wanted to lose a lot at once, I would do at least and hour or 2 of cardio/weights a day. Interval training is good - meaning you have speed/effort bursts. It keeps your heart rate up and challenges your body the entire time. Lots of fresh fruit and veggies, and lean meats (someone suggested fish, that would be a good idea).

Good luck.


----------



## aliss

I hate fad diets but I do understand you are looking for a certain "number" for IVF treatment.

I'm a weightlifter. Here's what girls do when they are prepping for a bodybuilding show and need to drop their body fat to near dangerous levels (obviously it won't be dangerous levels for you, but this is pretty extreme).

https://www.leeapperson.com/figure/dieting.html

Scroll down to the last week/3 days ^^^^^^^^^^^
***Except the exercise. Unless you are already working out daily, that will contribute to water weight.


----------

